# Vent/skype- maptools game wanted



## blackice001 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello, I'm looking for an onlike gameing group. I've been playing DnD since 1984. I'm also a very active online gamer, and beta tester. However, I've recently erased DDO from the hardrive with hopes to never go back. Now, I'm board outa my frickin mind and need a good online game. I'm hopeing to find a new home with- 

Rptools "Maptool" for a 4E game. vent/skype

I'm available anyday with the exceptions of friday night and saturday night. I'm a self emploied goldsmish and make my own work schedule. So any sunday, or weekday afternoon EST "eastern standerd time err thats um.. -5gmt) would be fine with me. I plan on playing an eladrin rogue with a splash of warlock. I have a full ch-background written up and would apreciate Gm's to contact me for err.. a gamer interview/invite? I would prefer an experienced gm who is familure with the maptool system, but beggers can't be choosers... or can they.. hm...

Blackice001@yahoo.com Subject " 4E-invite " or you'll be sundered by my spam blocker thrawls


----------

